# Unread Threads need better differentiation



## Overclock_Admin

We have some release updates in the works to show a "Card View" that will make this clearer.

Hoping to roll it out in Q4 of this year.

Jeff M


----------



## CptAsian

I know it's already been replied to, but I just wanted to second this, was thinking something similar. Dark theme looks pretty good otherwise.


----------

